# [Q] Pimp My Rom



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

So last week on Droid Life, there was an article about Pimp My Rom. and I love tweaking my charge so I tried using it (i clicked so many buttons I was so excited) but then it stopped partway because I figure it was trying to install init.d scripts and no folder existed (I know I don't have a custom kernel that supports it yet but I was going to use smanager to run them at boot) and then the installation aborted and no more pimp my rom







anyone else tried this with better luck than me? or should I just wait for a custom kernel.

btw here is the link to pimp my rom on xda http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908269


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

no, but I may try it now. thanks for sharing!


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

There are a lot of goodies. I can't wait for init.d support, native UV/OC and swap ability to actually put my class 10 SD card to use!! imnuts don't leave us!!!


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Droid charge is HDPI right?

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I believe so


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pimp my rom is pretty awesome I had no idea it ran in recovery like that. Everything is working for me. Side note Droid charge is HDPI lol

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I know, it's pretty crazy how it works. What settings did you apply?


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> I know, it's pretty crazy how it works. What settings did you apply?


umm good question. I did several lol

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

So it does work?

(~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

Does the author of the app come on here? I would like to maybe implement some of this into a theme . But I want to play nice and get permission first.

(~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tmanschuette said:


> Does the author of the app come on here? I would like to maybe implement some of this into a theme . But I want to play nice and get permission first.
> 
> (~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


it runs in recovery don't know what you would really implement into a theme

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Andy32790 said:


> umm good question. I did several lol


did you do the init.d tweaks? also what kernel are you using?

and tmanschuette these are all under the hood tweaks if you could put them into stock that'd be awesome though


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> did you do the init.d tweaks? also what kernel are you using?
> 
> and tmanschuette these are all under the hood tweaks if you could put them into stock that'd be awesome though


 Yes I did several I am using the latest PBJ although it isn't FP5

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

Andy32790 said:


> did you do the init.d tweaks? also what kernel are you using?
> 
> and tmanschuette these are all under the hood tweaks if you could put them into stock that'd be awesome though


Well a few of the tweaks are from build.prop edits, I can do that. A few others I'm not sure on. I may just download it and look through it to see what it has, and see what I can implement into my themes. (Keep in mind I'm doing my first theme, and have never don't this kind of thing before.) I'm learning almost anything you put into the zip will overwrite anything else, so I can mod almost anything and add it in, given enough time and patience.
(~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll be waiting for them


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

I soft bricked my phone theming today so I had to restart everything. I figured while I had a stock kernel and all data was lost anyway I would try pimp my rom on stock kernel. I installed basically everything and no problems so far but as far as effectiveness not sure may have to report back later

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

If the consensus is that noticeable (and good) effects are had and the effects are stable (don't deteriorate over time) I'll work some of them into an update, along with the GPS bit people gave been chatting about (anyone got a link for that one...? I'm lazy at the moment), some updater-script fixes, and the fixed clock stuff. Keep me posted


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

Sounds good . I'm pretty sure you could do it better than I could.

(~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> If the consensus is that noticeable (and good) effects are had and the effects are stable (don't deteriorate over time) I'll work some of them into an update, along with the GPS bit people gave been chatting about (anyone got a link for that one...? I'm lazy at the moment), some updater-script fixes, and the fixed clock stuff. Keep me posted


I would mostly be interested in the build.prop tweaks. Some of them look interesting but I don't want to try them because nandroid doesn't work and I don't have time to redo the phone.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Glad to see everything's going uphill and dwith I understand what you mean by deteriorating over time. Is there anyway to get this to not happen? I have to wipe dalvik like once every couple of days if I don't want to kill myself dealing with lag and I have done no tweaks besides vacuum/re-index script.

I'll re-download pimp my rom and see if it works again now that so many people are saying it's working. I did try flashing fp1 pbj and boot looped so I'm not going that route so no init.d for me.

Also dwith is it possible to rework the stock kernel to allow for init.d and swap support? that's really all that's necessary with apps like tegrak out there


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Also, the script has been updated to v2.1 check the original OP

and this disclaimer is attached to the OP *Modification, Repackaging, Redistribution and Mirroring of this project are strictly forbidden unless I explicitly allowed you to do so !*


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

p2kmafia said:


> Glad to see everything's going uphill and dwith I understand what you mean by deteriorating over time. Is there anyway to get this to not happen? I have to wipe dalvik like once every couple of days if I don't want to kill myself dealing with lag and I have done no tweaks besides vacuum/re-index script.
> 
> I'll re-download pimp my rom and see if it works again now that so many people are saying it's working. I did try flashing fp1 pbj and boot looped so I'm not going that route so no init.d for me.
> 
> Also dwith is it possible to rework the stock kernel to allow for init.d and swap support? that's really all that's necessary with apps like tegrak out there


With PBJ are you sure it boot looped? I am running FP1 PBJ and it works fine.
That boot loop is only the boot animations fighting each other. Give it a few minutes and the phone will boot. You have to reflash su afterwords.
(~: Tweaked out on Peace :~)


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

hahahaha ok that could have been it because I did also wipe dalvik because of habit which causes the boot to be retardedly long so I'll try again after I'm done studying. But I used pimp my rom (no init.d stuff) and wow can I notice the difference, well for now at least we'll see if it sticks

and the fp1 pbj has swap support correct? also is there a way to get the boot animations to not fight?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

So I set up my phone with settings I found on XDA that worked for some people and my phone worked fine minus my phone's screen coming on every once and a while (killed the battery but idgaf I'm always charging my charge) and then I added a couple of apps that are (or should) always be in my memory i.e. widget locker and executive assistant (great apps btw go check em out) and then my phone lagged like a mofo, would wake up more often and I don't think ever went into deep sleep

now this could be because of the sleepers I disabled, XDA said it put it in a deeper sleep? I have no clue, but I undid all of my "pimping" and now my phone flies again.

tl;dr pimp my rom is ok but dwith has already put enough work into tweaked that it's unnecessary.


----------

